# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Đón Giáng Sinh nơi... "địa đàng"!

## hangnt

*Những dãy núi đẹp đến sững sờ, những khu rừng rậm nhiệt đới nguyên sinh, những cánh đồng bằng phẳng chia cắt bởi các con sông đan xen vào nhau… Tất cả đã tạo nên diện mạo của đảo quốc New Zealand - nơi được mệnh danh là “địa đàng” ở Bán cầu Nam. Giáng Sinh này, sao bạn không cùng gia đình thử đến với New Zealand - xứ sở “địa đàng”?*

Giờ New Zealand đi trước giờ Việt Nam 5 tiếng. Khi chúng tôi vừa bước ra khỏi phi trường, không ít thành viên trong đoàn đã ồ lên xuýt xoa trước những làn gió lạnh tê của một nơi gần cực Nam bán cầu. Nhịp điệu cuộc sống ở New Zealand thanh bình và thong thả đến nỗi theo bảng xếp hạng “chỉ số bình yên” toàn cầu do EIU công bố năm 2008, New Zealand là đất nước đứng thứ nhất trên toàn thế giới về chỉ số này.


New Zealand gồm Đảo Bắc (North Island) và Đảo Nam (South Island), có tổng số diện tích là 270.534 km2 (bằng khoảng 4/5 diện tích Việt Nam) nhưng dân số chỉ xấp xỉ 4,3 triệu người. Đảo Bắc New Zealand - nơi chúng tôi đến - nổi tiếng với thành phố lớn nhất là Auckland. Tuy nhiên, kể cả ở “thành phố lớn nhất” này cũng không tìm thấy sự ồn ào, náo nhiệt như thường gặp ở các thành phố lớn của những quốc gia khác trên thế giới.


Giáp với biển cả và được bao phủ bởi những ngọn đồi xanh được hình thành từ các dòng dung nham núi lửa, Auckland mang một vẻ đẹp vừa hùng vĩ vừa kỳ bí. Chúng tôi gần như sững sờ khi đặt chân đến Mount Eden - chóp núi lửa cao nhất thành phố, rộng 196m, miệng sâu 50m, có thể từ nơi này phóng tầm mắt ngắm toàn cảnh Auckland. Thành phố Auckland có Đại lộ Nữ Hoàng (Queen Street) sầm uất, là trung tâm thương mại hiện đại vào hàng bậc nhất; có tòa tháp Sky (Sky Tower) cao 328m, cao hơn tháp Eiffel của  Pháp; song đồng thời lại chứa đựng trong đó cả những nét nên thơ thanh nhã như Parnell Village - ngôi làng nổi tiếng ở phía Đông trung tâm thành phố với những ngôi nhà gỗ xinh đẹp và độc đáo.






Ngày tiếp theo, điểm đến của chúng tôi là Waitomo. Waitomo cách Auckland 2 giờ đi xe, nổi tiếng với những động đá vôi kỳ vĩ. Chúng tôi đã “chuẩn bị tinh thần” trước cho điều đó, nhưng vẫn khó có thể nén được một tiếng ồ lên kinh ngạc khi chiêm ngưỡng nét đẹp huyền ảo của hang động Waitomo Glow Worm. Có lẽ đây là một trong những “đặc sản du lịch” có một không hai của New Zealand, khi trong hang động lại có sông suối chảy qua và có một loại côn trùng phát sáng (tựa như đom đóm) sinh sống đông đúc khiến các hang động tối om ở độ sâu hàng chục mét dưới mặt đất vẫn sáng lung linh như khung cảnh dưới một bầu trời sao kỳ ảo.




Những ngày lưu lại New Zealand, nhiều thành viên trong đoàn chúng tôi nói với nhau: “Giờ thì đã hiểu vì sao rất nhiều bộ phim của Hollywood, điển hình như phim Chúa tể của những chiếc nhẫn lại chọn cảnh quay tại New Zealand!”. Với những gì đã tận mắt cảm nhận, chúng tôi “thấm thía” vì sao đảo quốc với những con đường ven vịnh đẹp như thiên đường này được xem như một “địa đàng” ở nửa Bán cầu Nam. _Thử lên kế hoạch đón Giáng Sinh ở New Zealand, có thể gia đình bạn sẽ có một mùa Noel lãng mạn và đáng nhớ nhất trong đời đấy…_


_Cùng khám phá các địa điểm du lịch giáng sinh và năm mới 2012_

----------

